
10M Euros job to monitor Google - mariopt
http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:244258-2017:TEXT:EN:HTML&tabId=1
======
RandomBookmarks
Now that is interesting. From the tender specification PDF doc:

3.1. Subject

The subject of the contract is to provide the Commission with technical
expertise in the field of:

i. Search Engine Optimisation ("SEO");

ii. Search Engine Marketing ("SEM"); and

iii. statistical and economic analysis related to the above-mentioned subject
matters.

That expertise is necessary in the context of:

i. the monitoring by the Commission of Google's implementation of the
Decision; and

ii. the Commission's defence before the Union Courts in relation to actions
forannulment of the Decision, or any other action against the Commission in
relationto the Decision, or of any subsequent Commission decision related to
theimplementation ofthe Decision.

3.2. Task description

The Services to be provided consists of advising the Commission, on Google's
compliance with the order to put an end to the infringement defined by the
Decision and to treat competing comparison shopping services no less
favourably than its own comparison shopping service within its general search
results pages.

...

------
ralfn
Although the title has been modified by the submitter i would argue in this
specific case it is more accurate.

------
expertentipp
Well the EC looks pissed off. Whoever gets the contract, it's going to be
stormy out there.

